# Basic training on the first day?



## Knight (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi,

We just took our 8wk old puppy home today. I have taught him some basic commands, such as come and sit. He listens most of the time, but not all of the time. Should I not try to train him right now and just let him learn his new home instead?

Just want to make sure I don't overwhelm it


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

For today? Just let him learn how to be away from his littermates and mom. Do you have a crate?
I just posted this link in another thread, many great article in it: http://www.diamondsintheruff.com/behavior.html
Every minute of his life, he is learning, just work on engagement with you, he will see that being with you is the best place to be. Recall is next, again being with you is the best place. 
What are your plans for him down the road? I would just let him be a puppy, though with manners!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

It's a wee bit early to be expecting perfection.  You can start teaching him some basic cues like his name and sit, but at this point there should be no corrections. Everything should be fun fun fun and positive for your little baby. For example you can say his name and give a treat, say his name and give a treat, but don't expect any kind of recall. You can say sit, lure into a sit, and give the treat. If he doesn't sit just try again later, luring his little nose into a sit by holding the treat over his head. Hope that helps.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Definitely his name and come. Sit comes pretty easily to pups since they have to look up at you. But for now enjoy! Are you going to take him to puppy class? It's a must!


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I would wait at least one day after bringing the puppy home before beginning training. There isn't much you can't train a puppy to do and the earlier you begin the better. You do have to keep it fun and should be using food and toys to motivate him. The training time should be kept short as they have such short attention spans and as soon as you see the little guy isn't paying as much attention, quit training with a play time with his favorite toy.


----------



## Knight (Sep 7, 2010)

Thank you this helps a lot. So i should not do any correction when he nibbles on fingers or chews things? When is it time for correction? 

Thanks again


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Instead of corrections, redirect him...read the bite inhibition sticky and have plenty of safe toys for him to chew. You want a confident puppy so the less he is "corrected" the better. Most pups just want to please, they need to learn before they are corrected for what they don't know.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

wow another super pup and trainer. you brought your "8 week
old pup" home today and already you taught him sit and come.
that's very impressive, very impressive.



Knight said:


> Hi,
> 
> We just took our 8wk old puppy home today. I have taught him some basic commands, such as come and sit. He listens most of the time, but not all of the time. Should I not try to train him right now and just let him learn his new home instead?
> 
> Just want to make sure I don't overwhelm it


----------



## Knight (Sep 7, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> Instead of corrections, redirect him...read the bite inhibition sticky and have plenty of safe toys for him to chew. You want a confident puppy so the less he is "corrected" the better. Most pups just want to please, they need to learn before they are corrected for what they don't know.


I actually read it a few months ago, but i could stand to read it again. I didnt think he would be nibbling on things this much just yet! I was waiting to buy toys until he started teething, but it looks like i will be going to the pet store tonight!


----------



## Knight (Sep 7, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> wow another super pup and trainer. you brought your "8 week
> old pup" home today and already you taught him sit and come.
> that's very impressive, very impressive.


Thank you! Im trying to do everything right for the little guy. This site has helped tremendously.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Congrats on your new pup- relax and enjoy!! Trust me, you'll miss these first annoying, nerve wracking, bloody weeks.


----------



## 2dogs4us (Dec 29, 2010)

Every time our little girl chewed on the wrong thing, we asked her"give it" and tugged on it while putting a bully stick under her nose. Works great! She rarely grabs anything other than the occasional sock now, and she's 16 wks. Sorry about missing your earlier message, I replied a few minutes ago. Hope everything went well for you! Let me know how things went.....


----------



## Knight (Sep 7, 2010)

Stosh said:


> Congrats on your new pup- relax and enjoy!! Trust me, you'll miss these first annoying, nerve wracking, bloody weeks.


Thank you Stosh. Last night was a little rough, but he did start using the bathroom outside. What a relief, he had a few accidents yesterday but is pretty consistent now. I watch him like a hawk!

2dogs4us, thanks for writing, I wrote back. Where did you get the bullystick? Do they sell them on local pet stores? Is it safe for a pup around 8wks? (he is a little over 7wks actually)


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

You can get bully sticks at most pet stores but they charge a fortune! I get mine online at bestbullysticks.com. In the meantime it's probably worth the extra bucks to pick one up and maybe a puppy Kong. I'd stay away from rawhide chews


----------



## Knight (Sep 7, 2010)

Will do. , thanks!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Puppies don't get trained to consistent performance of behaviors here. I spend a lot of time creating behaviors with food rewards and having fun. This is laying the foundation for later when their brain is mature and training can get more involved. Keep it fun. I use lots of food reward with pups. They can learn many things,but consistent performance takes time and maturity.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

My main goals when getting a new puppy is crate training, housebreaking, teaching house manners (what they can bite/chew and what to leave alone  ) and SOCIALIZATION! and exercise.... a tired puppy is truly a good and well behaved puppy.

I want the happy friendly puppy I got to be the happy friendly adult dog, in any and all situations!

Any 'training' is 100% positive and using tons of treats/praise/treats/toys/play/treats... MY puppy is always right. And if they aren't 'right' in training then that's MY fault. I'm not clear, not treating enough, training too much too fast, too long training sessions.

THIS is what I should be doing with my puppy:





 
She's Clicker Training with the puppy and tons and tons of teeny treats are coming out of her hands constantly. Clicker training is really the ideal method to train a puppy.


----------



## Knight (Sep 7, 2010)

good to know, thanks again. How do you guys recommend handing the dog with the cats. I think he is just trying to play, but can't be sure. He is stumping his front paws on the ground and barking. But a few minutes ago he kept barking at my cat. It didn't look like play, but puppies can't show aggression at this age can they?

Thanks


----------



## Knight (Sep 7, 2010)

Samba said:


> Puppies don't get trained to consistent performance of behaviors here. I spend a lot of time creating behaviors with food rewards and having fun. This is laying the foundation for later when their brain is mature and training can get more involved. Keep it fun. I use lots of food reward with pups. They can learn many things,but consistent performance takes time and maturity.


He kept barking at my cat, which was on top of our cable box. It looked aggressive, but it may have been just puppy play (he is barely 8wks old). I put myself in between him and the cat and stayed there for a few minutes. He finally gave up and just sat down. He didn't bother the cat for a while after that. Was that the right thing to do, or am I affecting his confidence?


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Don't let your puppy bark or act aggressive in any way toward the cat. This could become a bad behavior he will learn now. Either redirect him or just plain tell him to knock it off and immediately praise and play with him doing something else.


----------



## Knight (Sep 7, 2010)

ok thanks. I wasn't sure if it was puppy play or not. It seemed a tad bit too aggressive to be puppy play. I feel better about it now. I guess it is a fine line to discipline, and not break their confidence at this young of age


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

It IS puppy play, but inappropriate and mis-directed. Same way I don't let my puppy 'play' with an electric cord, or 'play' with my shoes. 

Just tell him to 'leave it' (4th video above..if you had a chance to start learning to train from them yet), pick him up and move him to the other room, or distract him with a toy.....


----------



## Knight (Sep 7, 2010)

Thank you Maggie.

I have been trying to "lightly" correct him on things he does wrong. I do try and praise him more than discipline him.

If he is going after my cats, is it ok to stand in front of them and use a stiff arm to keep him at bay? I do it until he gives up. It seems to have worked.


----------



## 2dogs4us (Dec 29, 2010)

Sounds like you are doing everything right. Our pup wants to play with our older dog when it's obvious he doesn't want to be bothered. We tell her to "leave it", and if she doesn't back off, we give a little Ceasar tap on the side. When she walks away or lays down we tell her how good she is and pet her, or treat her. I agree with the poster about bully sticks. Our little girl has been chewing on them since 7 weeks! There are different lengths and thicknesses, and at 16 wks she goes through the thick ones in a day or two. They are great "time Occupiers", and are great for their teething. Saves on your shoes too! Def get them online! And get no odor or they smell like urine.....


----------



## Knight (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks! Is there any danger with blockage with the bullysticks? Are they supposed to ingest it? Which size?

Its been a real challenge, but worth it


----------

